# Inter - Palermo. 28 agosto 2016, ore 18.00. Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2016)

L'Inter è partita con il piede sbagliato in questa serie A 2016/17, perdendo 2-0 col Chievo. De boer è dunque chiamato al riscatto contro il Palermo che ha perso la prima col Sassuolo.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Diretta su Sky e Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

A seguire le formazioni e commenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

vittoria dei nati dopo easy.


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Agosto 2016)

li rullano facili


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

3-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2016)

Questa la vincono perché il Palermo è da serie B.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

Hanno la fortuna di beccare una squadra già in B ed in casa. Ne beccavano una seria era già crisi e depressione.

4-0 facile per le fogne


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2016)

Giocano contro la squadra peggiore della Serie A. Se non vincono non meritano neanche l'Europa League


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2016)

3-0 per gli Sfinteristi facile facile , probabilmente doppietta di Wanda e gol da centrocampo al volo di Mr. 40 miliardi .


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Partita facile? Meglio.
Vittoria, pensano che sia tutto magicamente sistemato, e poi tac, ripiombano nello sconforto al primo passo falso.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 3-0 per gli Sfinteristi facile facile , probabilmente doppietta di Wanda e gol da centrocampo al volo di Mr. 40 miliardi .


Mister 40 milioni se è Joao Mario non è ancora stato comprato


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mister 40 milioni se è Joao Mario non è ancora stato comprato



Allora 4-0 con gol finale di rovesciata di Joao


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora 4-0 con gol finale di rovesciata di Joao


Arrivato da Lisbona a Malpensa a partita iniziata!


----------



## juventino (23 Agosto 2016)

Vinceranno perché il Palermo è una squadra destinata alla B.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2016)

Questa è facile dai, i primi tre punti per l'Inter


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

up


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

Penso che solo noi possiamo perdere contro il Palermo, quest'anno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2016)

Il Palermo è una cosa vergognosa, e azzardo a dire che anche noi potremmo batterlo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Ovviamente domani titoloni su De Boer, la rinascita, grande mercato, antijuve, champions in carrozza, europa league già in tasca...


----------



## Sir Pilade (28 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente domani titoloni su De Boer, la rinascita, grande mercato, antijuve, champions in carrozza, europa league già in tasca...



Ma se sul Corriere c'era scritto che se De Boer non vince è già crisi e si avvicina il "fantasma di Simeone"


----------



## Dell'erba (28 Agosto 2016)

5-0 e fogne che diventano come l'ajax anni 90


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2016)

Brutti segnali , 100 milioni spesi ... Quest anno la champions è sicura .


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2016)

Hanno presentato Joao Mario allo stadio. Sembra sia arrivato Pele.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Se vincono con meno di tre gol di scarto si devono vergognare...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Goldaniga sbaglia solo davanti ad Handanovic...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Rispoli  0 a 1


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2016)

Gol della bandiera del Palermo..


----------



## de sica (28 Agosto 2016)

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## sette (28 Agosto 2016)




----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2016)

Santon Abate De Sciglio. Il trio dei terzini delle meraviglie. Dura lotta per vedere chi è il più scarso terzino in Italia


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2016)

anche quest'anno sarà un derby di milano tra scapoli e ammogliati


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Santon Abate De Sciglio. Il trio dei terzini delle meraviglie. Dura lotta per vedere chi è il più scarso terzino in Italia


Anche D'Ambrosio non scherza.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2016)

Adesso segna Candreva.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Io penso che il Palermo quest'anno sia una delle squadre più scarse della Serie A. Zamparini prima chiama Foschi, poi lo fa andare via, squadra totalmente uguale all'anno scorso, niente di niente... giusto con Inter e noi potrà far punti


----------



## Dell'erba (28 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Rotfl


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Peccato, gol Icardi


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia che difesa da dilettanti.

Che schifo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io penso che il Palermo quest'anno sia una delle squadre più scarse della Serie A. Zamparini prima chiama Foschi, poi lo fa andare via, squadra totalmente uguale all'anno scorso, niente di niente... giusto con Inter e noi potrà far punti



Ban


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ban



Mi dimentico sempre delle predizioni di MW


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Buona punizione di Banega


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

La riprendono sicuro.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Sto Kondogbia c'ha due piedi... mamma mia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Finita, eroi... L'antijuve è già a meno 5, va beh vinceranno i due scontri diretti e vanno a +1.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

*Inter - Palermo 1-1 FINALE *


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Sto Ballardini ha la maglia di Dexter


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2016)

L'abbiamo scampata bella lo scorso anno con kondocoso... Mamma mia se è scarso...


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2016)

Grande prova dell'anti-juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2016)

stesso inizio di Gasperson, 1 punto in due gare... De Boer traballa


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2016)

Per fortuna ci sono loro che con Chievo e Palermo fanno 1 punto


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2016)

Che EROI


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2016)

La cifra spesa per Kongbogia è assolutamente folle.

Oltretutto ha le più antiestetiche movenze mai viste in un campo di calcio


----------



## Hellscream (28 Agosto 2016)

Certo che non vincere manco questa...mah


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Noi facciamo pietà ma questi, forse, sono addirittura peggio.

Comunque c'è da dire che il Mancio ha lasciato le macerie. Peccato se ne sia andato.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2016)

attenzione che la prossima vanno a Pescara da Oddone nostro
e poi con i gobbi... male male per loro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

La prossima vincono a Pescara poi nello scontro diretto con la Juve alla quarta vincono in goleada e si lanciano verso lo scudo con THE BOAHR


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2016)

Se il Milan gioca una partita del genere viene giù tutto il forum, mamma mia che schifo


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> La prossima vincono a Pescara poi nello scontro diretto con la Juve alla quarta vincono in goleada e si lanciano verso lo scudo con THE BOAHR




THE BOAHR Hahahaha .... Eccolo il soprannome ufficiale


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Agosto 2016)

sarebbe stato meglio per loro se avessero perso, avrebbero potuto dire che seguivano le orme della juve dello scorso anno (che fece 0 punti nelle prime due partite) per poi staccare tutti a marzo


----------



## prebozzio (28 Agosto 2016)

Amala


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Strano loro non hanno Montolivo davanti alla difesa e non prendono 3 gol a partita poi hanno uno dei guru stranieri come allenatore


----------



## Tic (28 Agosto 2016)

Quando siete tristi pensate positivo, potevate nascere interisti


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

Primo e unico punto del Palermo in Serie A 2016/17

Nel frattempo godo



Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Ballardini ha la maglia di Dexter



In pigiama


----------



## unbreakable (28 Agosto 2016)

Difficile pareggiare contro rispoli vitiello cochev all'esame e nesterovsky..ma loro ci sono riusciti..fortuna per Thohir che dindongdang ha già firmato ..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2016)

godo. Noi abbiamo perso a Napoli è vero, ma almeno ce la siamo giocata, mostriamo un minimo di gioco, e per un pelo potevamo pure fare il miracolo. Questi perdono col chievo e mi pareggiano con il Palermo. Bene...continuate così. 

Mi auguro che quelli che erano convinti di Basega come centrale di centrocampo abbiano capito perché dicevo che lì non può giocare. Con Stomario e Kondocoso ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## fra29 (28 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La cifra spesa per Kongbogia è assolutamente folle.
> 
> Oltretutto ha le più antiestetiche movenze mai viste in un campo di calcio



Dimentiche il divino Traore.. Una stampella in campo..


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> godo. Noi abbiamo perso a Napoli è vero, ma almeno ce la siamo giocata, mostriamo un minimo di gioco, e per un pelo potevamo pure fare il miracolo. Questi perdono col chievo e mi pareggiano con il Palermo. Bene...continuate così.
> 
> Mi auguro che quelli che erano convinti di Basega come centrale di centrocampo abbiano capito perché dicevo che lì non può giocare. Con Stomario e Kondocoso ci sarà da divertirsi


Comunque alla lunga ne verranno fuori, hanno troppi giocatori buoni. Il gol del Palermo è un non gol. Come centrocampista finalizzatore avevano....Medel, roba da La Sai L ultima. Chiaramente è una cosa momentanea. Se poi farà accomodare in panca anche quel popò di talento di condoBah allora sono apposto


fra29 ha scritto:


> Dimentiche il divino Traore.. Una stampella in campo..


 madonna calciatoracci. Almeno treore sarà costato due cassette della frutta. Credo seriamente che a distanza di un anno a Monaco stiano ancora ridendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2016)

Ahahahaha pensavo che il mio amico interista trollasse sul pareggio e invece tutto vero   .


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comunque alla lunga ne verranno fuori, hanno troppi giocatori buoni. Il gol del Palermo è un non gol. Come centrocampista finalizzatore avevano....Medel, roba da La Sai L ultima. Chiaramente è una cosa momentanea. Se poi farà accomodare in panca anche quel popò di talento di condoBah allora sono apposto
> madonna calciatoracci. Almeno treore sarà costato due cassette della frutta. Credo seriamente che a distanza di un anno a Monaco stiano ancora ridendo



il Palermo ha rischiato di farne uno subito e un altro a fine secondo tempo, in contropiede. Detto questo, se non vincono contro i rosanero è davvero preoccupante. Non ci sono scuse. Il loro centrocampo per me non è adatto alla serie A. Banega non può fare il regista basso di difesa, e Joao Mario nemmeno, per cui uno tra medel e kondo ci sarà sempre.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)




----------



## ignaxio (29 Agosto 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



Agricola della Juve


----------

